# Lost In Sewer



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep thats right.... Ran a vent today cause I have had bad experinces with pulling toliets. I some how managed to drop a 7ft section on my K-50 cable down the stack. I said OH S So I went ahead a ran the vent, hoping I would push the cable on down the line. Which it did. But I still had to pull the toliet and run the camera to retrieve my cable. It pushed down about 2 ft from the toliet stub up. Lucky for me I had the big cutter head on it and was able to pull the cable back to me. I love cameras!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad you got it out of there ok, imagine that could become a problem if not.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a hell of a feeling when that happens.I cleared a trunk line and reset a w/c a few years back for a commercial account and when finished my toilet was very sluggish.I got to thinking ,I replaced the flange and had a rag in the riser to prevent drop ins and was looking for my rag.....yeah, it was still in the riser!Suck.Easy retrieval but a forehead slapper none the less.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

threaderman said:


> That's a hell of a feeling when that happens.I cleared a trunk line and reset a w/c a few years back for a commercial account and when finished my toilet was very sluggish.I got to thinking ,I replaced the flange and had a rag in the riser to prevent drop ins and was looking for my rag.....yeah, it was still in the riser!Suck.Easy retrieval but a forehead slapper none the less.


I know what you mean. The worst part was having to explain to the HO why I had to pull his toliet. I had already told him I hated pulling toliets and I could get it through the vent instead:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Glad you got it out of there ok, imagine that could become a problem if not.


Yea it would have been. It had a 3" cutter head on it as well. An extreme toliet paper hanger!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> I know what you mean. The worst part was having to explain to the HO why I had to pull his toliet. I had already told him I hated pulling toliets and I could get it through the vent instead:laughing:


 That's a bummer,funny,I've bein there..............you won't do that again for a long time :laughing:.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:laughing: Ive had my best lesson on that one thats for sure


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I once had a similar experience. I was rodding through a toilet with my General with 3/4" cables. I had to go with the second cable since it was over 50'. When I brought it back, I only had one cable. General's screw-lock design may not be the best. I went into the crawlspace and opened a cleanout and there was the end of the cable! I just reached in and grabbed it. It could have gone much worse.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I use to run a Maxi Rooter. The big drum. I had about 60ft in it and it just locked up.... finally got it unhung and the cable had broke. Whatever I had a hold of shouldnt of been down that line. Its was 4" if I can remember correctly. Once I got it loose the water drained. Luckily we were on the second floor so all we had to do was get in the ceiling and cut out a piece to get the cable. I was about 5 ft away from the chase when it broke. So like you said it could of gotten ALOT worse


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

thats probably one of my worst fears! that would/could throw a wrench in a whole work week! hahaha. depending on the circumstances. that could really suck.


----------

